# MTD ride on battery fault ?



## charentejohn (May 13, 2012)

I have a ride on mower with the standatd B&S single cylinder engine, MTD type.
I stopped to talk to someone for a few minutes, went to restart and clicking from solenoid but no starter motor action.
Checked everything and seems ok but battery showing 10V so obviously faulty, just surprised it went so suddenly.
Tried starting with a booster (used to help start cars, just a small battery in a box really) an the starter turns slowly (not enough to engage) and solenoid clicks repeatedly.
My guess is not enough power in the booster pack.
So main question is, if I invest in a new battery should this be ok or could it be more serious ? I am considering starting with a car battery as a test, good idea or too powerful ? 
John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the battery connections at the battery, make sure they are clean and tight, I often find these connections only hand tight, this can prevent the battery from properly charging and can certainly cause the issue your describing. Charge the battery with an external battery charger as your engine likely only has a trickle charge meant to maintain a battery, not recharge a battery.

You can jump it with a car battery, it will not cause any issues, just remember to hook it up positive to positive and negative to negative.

The clicking sound is usually caused by low current to the starter solenoid, caused by a low / dead battery, or bad / loose connections.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charentejohn (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, good to know I can do a test with the car battery. If that works I will invest in a new one.
Any thoughts on what is better sealed or wet types. Seems sealed (like I have now) are better for deep discharge and overwintering, bur wet type are better for regular starting. I am inclined to try wet type this time and just make sure it stays charged over winter.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A wet battery is fine, I tend to prefer ones without vent caps as they usually produce less corrosion around the battery posts. I highly recommend a battery maintainer be used for best service life, but that is totally up to you.


----------

